# Male or female terribilis calling? Video.



## gturmindright (Mar 15, 2006)

So I was trying to sell 0.0.3 terribilis that are two years old. People kept asking me if they call and I said IDK. I seriously didn't know. I already have had enough tadpoles and breeding activity with other frogs. I've kind of had my fill of it so I hadn't really ever tried to get them to go. I bought them, I kept them in a long quarantine. Then I knew they wouldn't even be mature until a year at the earliest so I always kept them on the dry side. I don't like filling my reservoir, siphoning false bottom etc. more than I have to. Then after they were a year I started house shopping and then we moved so I kept them dry during that time too, then in July I had my first child so they've always been dry. 

So tonight I decided I'd give it a go because all these people want to know. I figured I'd put on the mister, check my connections, give it a long mist and then play my dendrocall. Mind you I've never heard any terribilis calls from the frog area. I don't know if this is a female or a male just learning to call but here is the video:

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...JcJ9jOTCP8c?v=grid&ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

What do you think? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Sure looks like a male to me.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

have to agree....


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Can I ask what you guys are going by in that photo? The only way I can tell my male is that he has some loose skin below his chin from calling. Otherwise, I got nothin. Also, just in case this applies to you, as well - it took a long time for me to tell that I was hearing terribilis because they sounded so similar to my leucs. If you have leucs, it is possible that you may have heard the call and thought it was the leucs. Now that I know what to listen for, it is a little deeper and more resonant than the leucs but they sound an awful lot alike from a room or two away  Finally, my male very rarely calls outside courtship. If I hear the call, I know to check for eggs.

Mark


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Mark there's a video attached, once you click on it you should be able to click play and see the behavior in question.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

You mean there are MOVING PICTURES on the internet!???! This thing gets better every day! 

Thanks for the tip, froggorf. I missed that the link was a video. Really, I was hoping that there was some obvious way to sex terribilis from that still that I was unaware of 

Cheers,

Mark


----------

